# How's the CP 11' rod?



## gman1253

Any reviews,opinions on this blank?

Just wondering -- Manny


----------



## luckyOC

Im thinking of picking up this blank too... any recent feedback?


----------



## Tommy

The 11' CPS rod is thin, light and a pleasure to fish. It gives great bite detection and sensitivity. Action is medium/medium fast.

Here is a short clip throwing 125g (4.5 oz). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCIt-WRxHDA

During testing I overloaded the rod (up to 7oz) and did my level best to break it. It has a sweet spot of 3-4 but will handle 5 and small bait without trouble.

Blank weight - 7.6 oz
tip - 3mm
Butt (at cap) 17mm


----------



## luckyOC

...thats just music to my ears Tommy, thanks, you will be hearing from me shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham

I've been using mine for a few months now. I liked it the first day, I like it better now. If I could only have one rod this would be it. I also own the 13' 3oz to 6oz and I just recieved a CP 10' today thru a trade. I don't think I will be dissapointed.
my field distances with the 11'er are 1oz 295' 2oz 335' 3oz 375'. casts were made with 12lb test and an abu 5500 all cast were done with pyramide sinker fish finder rigs with a piece of plastic shaped like a shrimp bait.


----------



## gman1253

jcallaham:

Thanks for the note - I changed assignments & haven't logged in a while- sorry about that. Summer & fall have been pretty crummy for surf fishing up here in SW CT - no bigger bait (thank you Omega netters) around. Still thinking about the 11' 2-5 -- I have the lower end covered, with a Mojo 11' 1-4, a Lommis 1264s As well as a couple of Cabela's Predators. Where I fish, the current isn;t an issue - so I don't need to go over 2-3 oz sinkers.

All the best - Manny


----------



## jcallaham

Hey gman Tommys got two 11' rods , a2to5oz and a3to 6 make sure tommy knows what you are looking for.


----------



## RocknReds

Been in Hatteras a week now. Picked up a CPS 11' 3-6oz and using it a lot. A really good rod. Will get another one.


----------



## luckyOC

I have the 11' 2-5, built conv mated with a 5500 mag elite.... havent thrown it yet, but cant wait too... ill report back... i would like to know the difference between the 2-5 and the 3-6.... besides the oz difference


----------



## gman1253

Same here...


----------



## RocknReds

The 3-6 is definetly stiffer. I showed LuckyOC the difference last night.


----------



## luckyOC

I think the 11" 3-6 is about the same as the 3-6 13'.... just two feet shorter.
compared to the 11' 2-5... its defiantly has more backbone, is thicker in the last half... Just by hand, the 3-6 felt like it was 20mm in the butt, where the 2-5 is 17mm. The tip seemed to have about the same sensitivity, though i didn't measure it.

...I bought the 2-5 for whiting/king-fish/sea-mullet, and as a ultralight for small pups and rock... 

Thanks RnR for letting me check out the difference.


----------

